# Craftster.org



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

I did a search on these forums and didn't see anything posted about Craftster, so I thought to share.


LOVE this site! 

Craftster.org


Pictures, ideas, tutorials, challenges, re-use projects and much more. Literally have spent hours just browsing in the last few days getting all sorts of crazy ideas.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I have LIVED on that board for a few years! :goodjob: Absolutely love it!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh NOOOooooo. a GOOD craft site. :Bawling: 

I'm NEVER going to get the house cleaned......
...
...
...
...

ah well. I wasn't liking the idea of vacuuming anyway  and just LOOK at all those ideas for Christmas things!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I hadn't been there in a while until someone mentioned it here recently--then I was sucked in for an afternoon! 

I love their challenges--found some great messenger bag ideas last year. 

The gift ideas are great too--I was searching for wallet ideas and found a "tea wallet" it's a little fabric wallet that holds 6 tea bags. Would make a great gift for a tea lover--with a mug and some cookies


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I love this site! I found a link there about a month ago, and have been there almost daily since. I can't get anything done, because I'm just looking at and making note of potential future projects!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I think that I am going to make this Button Wreath Ornament that was on Craftster. If looks like a great way to use up extra buttons!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Katlara said:


> I think that I am going to make this Button Wreath Ornament that was on Craftster. If looks like a great way to use up extra buttons!


cute idea. Would make a cute child's bracelet strung on elastic cord too.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Craftster is the place to go for ideas!


----------

